# convertidor DC a DC, 12V a 5V/60A



## AVE FENIX RL (Ene 18, 2007)

Hola, quisiera instalar una pantalla de LEDs en mi auto para una competencia, pero el proveedor me informaciónrma que el requirimiento de dicho sistema es de 5V a 60A. 

La pregunta es, como le hago para alimentar el sistema de la bateria de mi auto, si el voltaje nominal es de 12V y habria que bajarlo a 5V a esa corriente de 60A. 

Existirá algun convertidor con esas caracteristicas??, o tal vez podria usar varios chips de baja potencia para acompletar el requirimiento de los 60A. 

Espero alguien me pueda aconsejar, de antemano se lo agradezco enormemente. 

Saludos. 

Salvador


----------



## JV (Ene 19, 2007)

Hola AVE FENIX RL, en el link hay un convertidor lineal que no es lo que buscas pero la idea es la misma, sino tienes que recurrir a un convertidor del tipo switching.


http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/auto/24a12v/index.htm

Espero te sirva, saludos...


----------



## thors (Ene 23, 2007)

¿ con ese consumo la bateria te resistira muy poco ? 

¿ y sabes el diametro del cable que necesitaras ?

¿¿¿¿ la pantalla de leds es algo que tu fabricaras o es algo de mercado 
por que 60 amperes es bestial  ????

envia + información


----------



## JV (Ene 23, 2007)

Si se utiliza con el vehiculo en marcha y una buena bateria no va a tener problema. Respecto al cable, con una de 10 mm alcanza.


----------



## carne_cruda (Feb 25, 2007)

yo quiero hacer lo mismo, me gustaría sacrificar tensión para subir la corriente, y entiendo que los cables tienen que ser gruesos, pero alguien sabe realmente que circuito es ese??? ademas ... las pistas tambien tienen que ser super gruesas o ... de oro...  a ver si alguien me ayuda.-


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 25, 2007)

Precuntale al suministrados si poniendo dos pantallas en serie no necesitarias el conversor

60A son palabras mayores, o son muchos led.


----------



## cubeusk (Feb 26, 2007)

tiopepe123 dijo:
			
		

> Precuntale al suministrados si poniendo dos pantallas en serie no necesitarias el conversor
> 
> 60A son palabras mayores, o son muchos led.



Eso esta mal. No te habran dicho 60mA, no??
60A no puede ser. A ver por logica:

1LED -> 10mA

en el peor caso (20mA)

6000/10 = 600 LED's

Donde vas a meter 600 LED's?? Ademas con ese consumo la bateria del coche no te duraria nada.


----------



## manuel trujillo (Mar 23, 2010)

hay erros  en los  datos  por  cuanto  en pantalla  de  leds  no  funcionan todos  a  la vez
seguro  te  habran dicho 60 watts   no  amperios


----------

